# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Фестивальное международное движение «Источники Будущего»

## Василий

Предлагаем вашему вниманию ряд конкурсов:
По положениям и расценкам пишите в личку. 
С организатороами сотрудничаем уже 3 года. 
Были и в жюри и на этих конкурсах.

«INTER SHOW»
VI МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ – КОНКУРС
(ПОЛЬША) БЕЛЬСКО-БЯЛА, ЩИРК Ежегодно 
05 – 10 января
(основан – 2003г.)


«ПЛАНЕТА ЮНОСТЬ»
V МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ
ЭСТОНИЯ (г. ТАРТУ, г. ТАЛЛИНН) Ежегодно 
24 – 28 марта
(основан – 2004г.)

«КОНКУРС +»
ХХХ МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ДЕТСКИЙ 
ФЕСТИВАЛЬ – КОНКУРС ПЕСНИ И ТАНЦА 
ПОЛЬША (г. КОНИН) +
ГЕРМАНИЯ (г. БЕРЛИН, ДРЕЗДЕН) – ФРАНЦИЯ 
(г. ПАРИЖ) – ЧЕХИЯ (г. ПРАГА) Ежегодно 
10 – 21 июня
(основан – 1979г.) 

«КОНКУРС +»
ХХХVI ХАРЦЕРСКИЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ – КОНКУРС 
ПОЛЬША (г. КЕЛЬЦ) +
ГЕРМАНИЯ (г. БЕРЛИН, ДРЕЗДЕН) – ФРАНЦИЯ 
(г. ПАРИЖ) – ЧЕХИЯ (г. ПРАГА) Ежегодно 
06 – 19 июля 
(основан – 1973г.)

«РАДУЖНЫЙ ВОЯЖ» 
ТВОРЧЕСКИЕ СБОРЫ БОЛГАРИЯ 
(г. БАЛЧИК) Ежегодно
С 10 июня по 30 августа


«МЕЛОДИИ МОРЯ»
ТВОРЧЕСКИЕ СБОРЫ УКРАИНА 
(г. ОДЕССА) Ежегодно
С 10 июня по 30 августа

VI I I МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ – КОНКУРС «УЛЫБКИ МОРЯ»
БОЛГАРИЯ (г. БАЛЧИК) Ежегодно
23 – 30 июня
(основан – 2001г.)

«ВЕСПРЕМСКИЕ ИГРЫ»
ХI МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ – КОНКУРС 
ВЕНГРИЯ (г. ВЕСПРЕМ) Ежегодно
08 – 12 октября
(основан – 1999г.)

«БИ – ФОЛК»
III МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ 
СЕРБИЯ (г. ВРБАС) Ежегодно 
01 – 06 ноября
(основан – 2006)

«ЕВРОПА»
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ ТУР
* ПОЛЬША – ГЕРМАНИЯ – ФРАНЦИЯ – ЧЕХИЯ
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ ТУР
* ПОЛЬША – ВЕНГРИЯ – СЛОВАКИЯ – АВСТРИЯ
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ ТУР
* ПОЛЬША – ШВЕЦИЯ Ежегодно
(* под заказ)
23-30 марта

НОМИНАЦИИ:

Хореография
□ детский игровой танец
□ классический танец
□ бальный танец
□ современная хореография: джаз, модерн, свободная пластика
□ спортивный танец:
стрит (хип-хоп, диско, техно), 
брейк-данс,
буги-вуги, рок-н-ролл
□ эстрадная хореография:варьете, кабаре, степ, шоу- танец 
□ народно-стилизованный танец 
□ народно-сценический танец

Театры и цирк 
□ мюзикл 
□ экспериментальный
□ театр пластики и пантомимы
□ театр кукол
□ театр мод
□ цирк 
Вокал
□ академический
□ народный
□ эстрадный
□ джазовый
Инструментальный жанр
□ классический
□ народный
□ эстрадный
□ джазовый
Иное
□ фольклор (песня и танец, живая музыка)
□ театр танца

----------


## Василий

ПОХОЖЕ ВСЕ НА КОНКУРСАХ!

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

А я не поняла, это 2 одинаковые темы? http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=101768

----------


## Василий

> А я не поняла, это 2 одинаковые темы? http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=101768


Нет. Организаторы этих движений разные.
И направленность разная.
"Надежды Европы", -это объединение фестивалей-конкурсов по России+ зарубежка. (Организаторы Российские)

"ИСТОЧНИКИ БУДУЩЕГО", -организаторы украинские. И направленность больше на выездные зарубежные конкурсы. Польша, Венгрия, Болгария, Эстония.

----------


## PinkSkirt

а возраст какой?

----------


## Василий

> а возраст какой?


Это мне напомнило: "А судьи кто?"

А так...

7-10 лет; 11-14 лет; 15-18 лет.

до 13 лет, до 19 лет,  от 19 до 22 лет

И смотря о каком конкусе вопрос. Уточните, пожалуйста.

----------


## елена ермонина

Зравствуйте!Возможно узнать подробнее о конкурсе в Польше?Условия и сроки сдачи документов?Заранее спасибо.Елена

----------


## Василий

3.1. Хореография: 
– классический танец, народно-сценический танец, народно-стилизованный танец, бальный танец, спортивный танец, современная хореография, эстрадная хореография. 
Категории:  1-ая – до 13 лет, 2-ая – до 19 лет, 3-ая – от 19 до 22 лет
 – детский танец, возраст до 11 лет.
Представляют на конкурс   2  номера  в одной номинации   и  в одной  возрастной категории. Продолжительность номера не превышает 5 мин.
3.2. Театр танца – танцевальная инсценизация, продолжительность номера до 8 минут. Возраст не ограничен.
3.3. Театр – мюзикл, пластика и пантомима, театры мод, экспериментальный жанр, предполагает наличие композиционно-законченного фрагмента, длительностью не более 15 минут сценического времени. Возраст не ограничен.
3.4. Вокал – академический, народный, эстрадный, джазовый, представляют 2 произведения с общим временем звучания до 8 минут. Использование бэк-вокала допустимо, если он не идёт в унисон и не перекрывает динамически основную партию.
Категории:  1-ая – до 9 лет, 2-я – от 10 до 13 лет, 3-я – от 14 до 16 лет, 4-ая – от 17 до 22 лет.
3.5. Инструментальный жанр – классический, народный, эстрадный, джазовый, представляют 2-3  произведения с общим временем звучания до 8 мин. 
Категории:  1-ая – до  9 лет, 2-я – от  10 до 13 лет, 3-я – от 14 до 16 лет, 4-ая – от 17 до 22 лет.
3.6.  Хоровой  жанр – представляют  3 произведения, с общим временем звучания до 12 минут. 
(Для участия в конкурсе необходимо предоставить хоровые партитуры). Возраст не ограничен.
3.7. Фольклор – этнические постановки, с использованием народных танцевальных, вокальных, инструментальных техник и костюмов, продолжительность номера до 8 минут.

4. КОНКУРСНЫЕ ТРЕБОВАНИЯ, указанные в оценочном листе жюри:
- хореография - тематика и подбор репертуара;  исполнительское мастерство; композиция танца;   костюмы и реквизит; актерское мастерство.
- театры - тематика и подбор репертуара;  актерское мастерство, композиционное построение, художественное оформление и реквизит.
- вокал, хоры – чистота интонации, красота тембра и сила голоса, владение динамикой звука, артистизм и выразительность, внешний вид
- инструментальный жанр - чистота интонации,  владение динамикой звука,  сложность исполняемого произведения,  творческая индивидуальность,  внешний вид.
  Номера, превысившие лимит времени, будут остановлены (выключена фонограмма).
5.  РАЗМЕРЫ СЦЕНЫ:  Глубина – 10 м,     Ширина -  8 м,   Высота 5,5 м.    Деревянное  покрытие
6. ПРОГРАММУ КОНЦЕРТОВ И ГАЛА КОНЦЕРТОВ определяет режиссерско-постановочная группа. Программа является окончательной и обсуждению не подлежит.
7.  НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ
7.1. Решением международного жюри в каждой номинации определяются лауреаты (I,II,III степени), номинированные дипломанты и дипломанты, которые награждаются дипломами, призами и сувенирами.
7.2. По рекомендации жюри лучшие исполнители могут быть награждены льготными приглашениями для участия в других фестивальных и концертных программах на территории Венгрии, Украины, Польши, Болгарии, России, Эстонии, Сербии.

1 день
04.01.09
Воскресенье	Сбор участников во Львове/Бресте, на площади  ж. д. вокзала -18.00. Посадка в автобус. 
Переезд по территории Польши в курортный городок Щирк. Ночь в пути.
2 день,
05. 01.09
Понедельник	08.00 – Прибытие в г. Щирк. (Отель «Орле Гняздо»)
08.00 – 10.00 -Завтрак. Расселение.
14.00 – 15.00 - Обед. 
15.00 – Репетиция. Совещание руководителей. Репетиция открытия фестиваля 
19.00 – 20.00 - Ужин. Ночлег.
3 день,
06. 01.09
Вторник	07.00 – 08.00 - Завтрак.             13.00-15.00 - Обед.          19.00-20.00 - Ужин.
09.30 – Торжественное открытие фестиваля. 
10.00 – 17.00 Конкурс хореографических и фольклорных коллективов. 
17.00 – 22.00 Конкурс вокальных  и инструментальных коллективов 
(ансамбли, малые вокальные формы). Ночлег.
4 день
07. 01.09
Среда	08.00 – 09.00 - Завтрак.         14.00 – 15.00 - Обед.          19.00 – 20.00 – Ужин 
10.30 – Прогулка по городу Бельско-Бяла с посещением супермаркета, подъем на вершину горы горным трамвайчиком 
(входные билеты оплачиваются самостоятельно –15 зл. - дети, 20 зл.  - взрослые).  
Посещение магазина ТЕСКО.
Свободное время для катания на санках и лыжах (прокат санок – 7 - 10 зл. оплачивается самостоятельно).
5 день
08. 01.09
Четверг	08.00 – 09.00 - Завтрак.        13.00 – 14.00 - Обед.         21.00 – 22.00 - Ужин.
10.00 – 13.00 – Репетиция гала-концерта, Круглый стол - «Творческая лаборатория» - для руководителей коллективов.
15.00 – 16.30 – Репетиция гала-концерта
20.30 – Дискотека для детей. Ночлег.
6 день.
09. 01.09
Пятница	08.00 – 09.00 - Завтрак.         14.00 – 15.00 - Обед.           19.00 – Ужин  - Колбаски на костре.
16.30 – Награждение победителей. Закрытие фестиваля.  
18.00 – Гала-концерт.  
Свободное время. По желанию можно заказать «кулик» - катание на лошадях, запряженных в сани  (15 зл.).
21.00 – Дискотека для детей.  Фуршет для руководителей. Ночлег.
7 день
10. 01.09
Суббота	08.00 – 09.00 - Завтрак.  
10.00 – Выезд в Краков. Обзорная экскурсия по Кракову с посещением аквапарка
(дети – 25 зл. взрослые – 30 зл. на  2 часа).
 Обед – сухой паек.  Ужин. Выезд на границу 
8 день
11.01.09
Воскресенье	
Прибытие утром во Львов/Брест


У вас вокал или хореография?
Вопросы пишите или в личку или на маил

----------


## Juli

*Василий2008*,
 есть ли среди них конкурсы для вокалистов старше 25 лет? или я уже профнепригодна по возрасту? :wink:

----------


## Krisstalls

> есть ли среди них конкурсы для вокалистов старше 25 лет? или я уже профнепригодна по возрасту?


Меня тоже интересует этот вопрос. Подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## karalius

*Василий2008*,

А Вы можете дать контакт органиизаторов в Тарту "Планета Юность"?

----------


## STRIKE Zaitseff

а можно мне выслать положения по вокальным конкурсам для девочки 13-14 лет и дуэт 13-14 лет??? zaitseff_83@mail.ru

----------


## karalius

*Василий2008*,

Повторюсь, может уже говорили с организаторами?

----------


## PinkSkirt

Интересно было бы узнать о всех конкурсах на которые успеваю отправить заявку.Возрастная категория-19-20 лет.Номинация-эстрадно-джазовый вокал
А ещё хорошо если на почту вышлите - kkv74@rambler.ru

----------


## Onechoice

А до какого числа высылать заявки и куда?

----------


## kdimaz

можно немножко информации о конкурс/е /ах в Эстонии 
«ПЛАНЕТА ЮНОСТЬ»
V МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ
ЭСТОНИЯ (г. ТАРТУ, г. ТАЛЛИНН) Ежегодно 
24 – 28 марта
(основан – 2004г.)

поющий человек я :Aga:

----------


## Василий

Легко. Смотрите почту.

----------


## Неля Волокова

Добрый день!Меня зовут Нелли!Мне 23 года!Я эстрадная вокалистка!Меня интересуют вокальные конкурсы за рубежом!Не могли бы Вы прислать мне положения всего что у Вас имеется!!Огромное спасибо заранее:nel-vol@yandex.ru

----------


## Василий

> Не могли бы Вы прислать мне положения всего что у Вас имеется!!


Хорошая просьба. Попробую что то для вас подыскать. Так как большинство конкурсов до 18 лет. Фестивали вас не интересуют. А то что сейчас есть в основном сбор денег, а не оценка вашего таланта.

----------


## sonatina

можно немножко информации о конкурс/е /ах в Эстонии 
«ПЛАНЕТА ЮНОСТЬ»
V МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ
ЭСТОНИЯ (г. ТАРТУ, г. ТАЛЛИНН) Ежегодно 
24 – 28 марта
(основан – 2004г.)

----------


## Василий

> «ПЛАНЕТА ЮНОСТЬ»
> V МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ *ФЕСТИВАЛЬ*


Это не конкурс, а фестиваль. Проводится в нескольких городах Эстонии.
В прошлом году мы были в Тарту, Вилянди и Таллине.
Мне больше понравилось Тарту.

НО - ЭТО ФЕСТИВАЛЬ!

Если вас это заинтересовало пишите в личку или на email, расскажу подробнее.

----------


## Роберт65

Василий 2008, добрый день! Интересуют конкурсы (музыкальные) детские и юношеские для учеников ДШИ,ДШМ.

----------


## Elen777

Мне нужны только конкурсы, вокальное направление, возраст от 15-19лет у нас строительный колледж (вокальная группа и солисты). В зачет фестивали не берутся.
Помогите с информацией. Всё что есть. :flower: 
_______________________________
len162008@rambler.ru

----------


## Василий

> Интересуют конкурсы (музыкальные) детские и юношеские для учеников ДШИ,ДШМ.


А куда вам их отправлять?

*Добавлено через 34 секунды*



> Мне нужны только конкурсы, вокальное направление, возраст от 15-19лет у нас строительный колледж (вокальная группа и солисты). В зачет фестивали не берутся.


Когда вы желаете поехать?

----------


## Elen777

*Василию 2008
*
С февраля по июнь включительно. Отправьте письмом на рамблер. Пока по России или СНГ. За рубеж денег нет.
__________________
len162008@rambler.ru

*Добавлено через 50 часов 7 минут*
Так и не дождалась ответа, сроки идут, начальство жаждет знать куда поедем? Может кто подскажет недорогой Всероссийский конкурс по вокалу для 15-20 летних участников. Буду признательна! :flower: 
_________________
len162008@rambler.ru

----------


## Василий

МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ
ТВОРЧЕСКИХ КОЛЛЕКТИВОВ
«ПЛАНЕТА ЮНОСТЬ»
                      Эстония, г. Таллинн 25–29 марта 2009

РЕГЛАМЕНТ
 Цель фестиваля: творческое содружество детей и молодежи разных стран и народов, демонстрация мастерства, содействие международному и культурному обмену, знакомство с традициями национальной культуры и искусства стран, участниц фестиваля.  
Условия участия:
1.	Участниками являются детские художественные коллективы и солисты: хореографических, вокальных, инструментальных, джазовых,  цирковых, театральных жанров. 
2.	Возраст участников не ограничен.
3.	Предварительный отбор участников фестиваля осуществляется организационным комитетом на основе поступивших заявок, видеокассет и дисков с записью, отражающей артистический имидж коллективов/солистов. 

Фестивальная программа:
4. Репетиция и просмотр – художественные коллективы представляют 2 номера общей продолжительностью до 10 мин.,  солисты представляют 2 номера с общим временем звучания не превышающим 8 мин. 
Фольклорные, театральные и цирковые коллективы – 15 мин.  
5.	Концерты – коллективы и солисты представляют номера, рекомендованные художественным советом на основе  просмотра. 
Технические требования:
6.	Запись фонограммы должна быть предоставлена на СD в формате аудио СD с идеальным качеством  звука. Каждый трек на отдельном диске с названием композиции, коллектива или солиста и хронометраж (обязательно наличие копии)!!!
Награждение:
7.	   Участники фестиваля награждаются дипломами, кубками  и памятными подарками.
         По рекомендации художественного совета лучшие исполнители могут получить льготные приглашения для участия в      других фестивальных и конкурсных программах.

----------


## frankgotusis

Здравствуйте, *Василий2008*!
Я живу в Украине и работаю в музыкальной школе.
Веду детский инструментальный эстрадный ансамбль.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, конкурсы и фестивали где мы могли бы принять участие, желательно с наиболее доступными ценами.
 Заранее спасибо. Мой email: frankgotusis@mail15.com

----------


## Onechoice

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Дана.Мне 20лет.Я вокалистка.Репертуар разнообразный(романсы,джаз,эстрада русская и зарубежная).Меня интересуют все конкурсы и фестивали в моей возрастной категории.ПОЖАЛУЙСТА,НЕ ИГНОРИРУЙТЕ МЕНЯ!Мне очень нужна эта информация!Конечно,замечательно,если бы кто-то выслал на мыло:dana3@hotmail.ru.или хотя бы названия,я поищу.ну или может подскажете где можно найти.а -то я все какую-то фигню нахожу и для детей фестивали.

----------


## Milya

*Onechoice*,
 Отправила вам на электронный адрес информацию.

----------


## Женя Дирхордт

*Василий2008*, А можно положение  «КОНКУРС +»
ХХХVI ХАРЦЕРСКИЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ – КОНКУРС 
ПОЛЬША (г. КЕЛЬЦ) +
ГЕРМАНИЯ (г. БЕРЛИН, ДРЕЗДЕН) – ФРАНЦИЯ 
(г. ПАРИЖ) – ЧЕХИЯ (г. ПРАГА) Ежегодно 
06 – 19 июля 
(основан – 1973г.)
1xop@bk.ru

----------


## Василий

Всем все отправил. Смотрите личку.

----------


## kisulyaginger0

*Василий2008*, здравствуйте.
а Вы могли бы помочь с информацией по детским вокальным конкурсам в России в 2010 г.?
kisulyaginger0@rambler.ru

----------


## Василий

> Василий2008, здравствуйте.
> а Вы могли бы помочь с информацией по детским вокальным конкурсам в России в 2010 г.?


 Вы уже на 2010 загадываете? Или же все таки 2009 год?

Уточните.

----------


## oksana28

Всем здравствуйте!Я руководитель коллектива, и имела возможность участвовать в фестивалях от организаторов" Даль"!Мы были в Польше и нам очень понравилось!Организаторы умнички все продумали и фестиваль и отдих и маса всего интиресного!Едте на их фестивали не задумываясь!

----------


## Василий

*ДОО "Эдельвейс" представитель Общественной организации «Источники Будущего» в РФ. 

Предлагаем вам принять участие:*

30 - МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ
ДЕТСКИЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ
«КОНИН-2009» (юбилейный)
02.06.2009 - 07.06.2009
ПОЛЬША

КОНИН 
УЧРЕДИТЕЛИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:
♫ Мэрия города Конин, Польша.
♫ Общественная организация
«Источники Будущего», г. Одесса, Украина 
ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:
♫ ЧП «Даль», г. Одесса, Украина
ПАТРОНАТ И МЕЦЕНАТЫ: 
♫ Управление по делам молодежи, спорта и семьи Одесской областной государственной администрации, Украина
♫ Мэрия г. Конин, Польша

♫ Польское национальное телевидение.

Участие в фестивале принимают детские художественные коллективы и солисты хореографических, вокальных, 
Цель фестиваля: создание здорового духа соревнования художественных коллективов и одаренных личностей, установление творческих контактов, укрепление дружеских связей, 
РЕГЛАМЕНТ КОНКУРСНОЙ ПРОГРАММЫ: 
1. Заявки солистов и ансамблей (групп) подаются раздельно.
2. К конкурсу не допускаются номера, представленные в предыдущих фестивалях 
3. КОНКУРС 
3.1. Хореография: 
бальный танец, спортивный танец, современная хореография, эстрадная хореография. 
Категории: 1-ая – до 13 лет (включительно), 2-ая – 13 – 16 лет (включительно), 
Представляют на конкурс 1 номера в одной номинации и в одной возрастной категории. Продолжительность номера не превышает 5 мин.
3.2 Бальный танец До 16 лет (1993 г. и младше)
3.3 Современная хореография (танцевальный этюд) до 16 лет (1993 г. и младше)
3.4 Эстрадная хореография до 12 лет (1997г. и младше, до 16 лет (1993г. и младше)
3.5 Диско дэнс, Диско фристайл до 12 лет (1997г. и младше, до 16 лет (1993г. и младше)
3.6 Hip-Hop, Break dance, Electric Boogie, Funky до 12 лет (1997г. и младше, до 16 лет (1993г. и младше)
3.7 Другое (показ танцевальных номеров, которые не попадают в рамки вышеуказанных номинаций)
до 16 лет (1993 г. и младше)

4. Конкурсные требования, указанные в оценочном листе жюри:
- хореография - тематика и подбор репертуара; исполнительское мастерство; композиция танца; костюмы и реквизит; актерское мастерство.
- вокал, хоры – чистота интонации, красота тембра и сила голоса, владение динамикой звука, артистизм и выразительность, внешний вид
Номера, превысившие лимит времени, будут остановлены (выключена фонограмма).
5. Размеры сцены: Глубина – 14 м, Ширина - 12 м, Высота 6 м. Деревянное покрытие
6. Программу концертов и гала концертов определяет режиссерско-постановочная группа. Программа является окончательной и обсуждению не подлежит.
7. НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ
7.1. Решением международного жюри в каждой номинации определяются лауреаты (I,II,III степени), дипломанты, которые награждаются денежными призами, дипломами, сувенирами и вещевыми подарками.
7.2. По рекомендации жюри лучшие исполнители могут быть награждены приглашениями для участия в других фестивальных и концертных программах на территории Венгрии, Украины, Польши, Болгарии, России, Эстонии, Сербии. И др. ст%u

Добавлено через 31 минуту
8. ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ОТБОР участников фестиваля осуществляется художественным советом Фестиваля на основе:
8.1. Для танцевальных коллективов - Заявки, установленного образца и DVD с записью программы, снятой камерой VHS или цифровой камерой, при статическом положении, без наездов, приближений, в белом свете. 
- Время записи должно соответствовать времени программы, объявленного для данной категории.
- Носитель должен быть подписан: номинация, категория, название ансамбля, продолжительность номера, страна, город.
8.2. Для вокальных коллективов и индивидуальных исполнителей - Заявки установленного образца и СD /демонстрационная запись/
- Носитель должен быть подписан: возрастная категория, имя, фамилия исполнителя (название ансамбля), автор текста и музыки, длительность, страна, город.
- Песни, представленные на прослушивание, будут приняты в качестве окончательного предложения на участие в Фестивале.
8.3. Заявка заполняется печатными буквами, должна содержать информацию с точным указанием номинации, в которой представляется коллектив. Данные о количестве участников, программа выступления на конкурсе, содержащиеся в заявке, трактуются как окончательные и исправлениям не подлежат.
8.4. Участие в фестивале подтверждается приглашением, высылаемым организатором на основании поступивших заявок, списков участников и документов, подтверждающих оплату.
. 
9. ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЕ ТРЕБОВАНИЯ ДЛЯ УЧАСТИЯ В КОНКУРСЕ:
Запись фонограммы должна быть на диске CD (в формате аудио СD) с идеальным качеством звука!!!!!!;
- Каждая запись должна быть на отдельном носителе с названием композиции, коллектива или солиста и хронометраж (обязательно наличие копии)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
- Копии фонограмм для концертных программ фестиваля сдаются организаторам на первом совещании руководителей.
10.ОРГАНИЗАЦИОННЫЕ ТРЕБОВАНИЯ:
10.1. Организации, физические лица, делегирующие участников, несут расходы по их проезду к месту проведения фестиваля и обратно, проживание, и питание на весь период фестиваля. 
10.2. Все участники поездки должны быть застрахованы на время их проезда и пребывания за рубежом. 
10.3. Творческие коллективы должны иметь соответствующее количество сопровождающих лиц, гарантирующих безопасность детей.
10.4. Для танцевальных коллективов последний срок подачи заявок и отправки дисков или кассет истекает 03.04.2009
10.5. Для вокалистов и вокальных коллективов последний срок подачи заявок истекает 02.03.2009

ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ ПРОГРАММА ПОЕЗДКИ:

1 день 02.06.09 Вторник Прибытие участников фестиваля в Польшу, г. Конин. 
Регистрация (пл. Независимости, 1), Дом Культуры. Размещение. 
Совещание расширенного художественно-координационного совета (организаторы, члены художественного жюри, творческие руководители и администраторы коллективов). Свободное время, отдых на море. 
2 день 03.06.09 Среда Торжественное открытие Фестиваля. 
Репетиция. Конкурс 
3 день 04.06.09 Четверг КОНКУРС:
Городской Дом культуры – ХОРЕОГРАФИЯ
4-день 05.06.09 Пятница Репетиция Гала-концерта, Гала-концерт (первая часть):
5 день 06.06.09 Суббота Гала-концерт (вторая часть).
6 день 07.06.09 Воскресенье Отъезд участников

Ссылка на сайт организаторов с фото:

http://29festiwal.blogspot.com/searc...AL%20FESTIWALU


*Подробную информацию вышлю на e-mail 

-=ФОРУМЧАНАМ СКИДКИ!=-

Добавлено через 35 минут
ВНИМАНИЕ!!!
Участие в Польше, только после предоставлении видеоматериала с участием вашего коллектива.*

*Добавлено через 32 часа 8 минут*
Ссылка на сайт организаторов с фото:

http://29festiwal.blogspot.com/

----------


## Василий

VIII - МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ
ДЕТСКИЙ КОНКУРС-ФЕСТИВАЛЬ
«УЛЫБКИ МОРЯ-2009»
23.06. - 30.06.2009
БОЛГАРИЯ

БАЛЧИК УЧРЕДИТЕЛИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:
♫ Мэрия города Балчик, Болгария.
♫ Общественная организация
«Источники Будущего», г. Одесса, Украина 
ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:
♫ ЧП «Даль», г. Одесса, Украина
♫ Общинский детский комплекс г. Балчик, Болгария.
ПАТРОНАТ И МЕЦЕНАТЫ: 
♫ Управление по делам молодежи, спорта и семьи Одесской областной государственной администрации, Украина
♫ Мэрия г. Балчик, Болгария
♫ Городской Дом культуры м. Паисий Хилендарски, г. Балчик, 
♫ «АЛБЕНА» АД Вариете «Албена» КК Албена, Болгария. 
♫ Болгарское национальное телевидение.

Участие в конкурсе-фестивале принимают детские художественные коллективы и солисты хореографических, вокальных, хоровых, инструментальных, джазовых, цирковых, театральных жанров.
Цель фестиваля: создание здорового духа соревнования художественных коллективов и одаренных личностей, установление творческих контактов, укрепление дружеских связей, физическое оздоровление детей.
РЕГЛАМЕНТ КОНКУРСНОЙ ПРОГРАММЫ: 
1. Заявки солистов и ансамблей (групп) подаются раздельно.
2. К конкурсу не допускаются номера, представленные в предыдущих фестивалях «Улыбки моря».
3. КОНКУРС 
3.1. Хореография: 
– классический танец, народно-сценический танец, народно-стилизованный танец, бальный танец, спортивный танец, современная хореография, эстрадная хореография. 
Категории: 1-ая – до 12 лет (включительно), 2-ая – 13 – 16 лет (включительно), 3-ая – от 17 лет
– детский танец, возраст до 10 лет (включительно).
Представляют на конкурс 2 номера в одной номинации и в одной возрастной категории. Продолжительность номера не превышает 5 мин.
3.2. Театр танца – танцевальная инсценизация, продолжительность номера до 8 минут. 
Возраст не ограничен.
3.3. Театр – мюзикл, пластика и пантомима, театры мод, экспериментальный жанр, предполагает наличие композиционно-законченного фрагмента, длительностью не более 15 минут сценического времени. Возраст не ограничен.
3.4. Вокал – академический, народный, эстрадный, джазовый, представляют 2 произведения с общим временем звучания до 8 минут. Использование бэк-вокала допустимо, если он не идёт в унисон и не перекрывает динамически основную партию.
Категории: 1-ая – до 9 лет (включительно), 2-я – 10 –13 лет, 3-я – 14 –16 лет, 4-ая – от 17 лет.
3.5. Инструментальный жанр – классический, народный, эстрадный, джазовый, представляют 2-3 произведения с общим временем звучания до 8 мин. 
Категории: 1-ая – до 9 лет (включительно), 2-я – 10 –13 лет, 3-я – 14 –16 лет, 4-ая – от 17 лет.
3.6. Хоровой жанр – представляют 3 произведения, с общим временем звучания до 12 минут. 
(Для участия в конкурсе необходимо предоставить хоровые партитуры). Возраст не ограничен.
3.7. Фольклор – этнические постановки, с использованием народных танцевальных, вокальных, инструментальных техник и костюмов, продолжительность номера до 10 минут. Возраст не ограничен.
3.8. Пленэр – Используется различная техника на ватмане /акварель, тушь, пастель, смешанная техника, темпера и т.д./ Возраст не ограничен.
Участники должны иметь материалы /кисти, краски…/. Картон (ватман) размером 35/50 выдается организаторами.
Представляют по одной работе на темы: Балчик, Дворец, Фестиваль в Балчике. 
4. Конкурсные требования, указанные в оценочном листе жюри:
- хореография - тематика и подбор репертуара; исполнительское мастерство; композиция танца; костюмы и реквизит; актерское мастерство.
- театры - тематика и подбор репертуара; актерское мастерство, композиционное построение, художественное оформление и реквизит.
- вокал, хоры – чистота интонации, красота тембра и сила голоса, владение динамикой звука, артистизм и выразительность, внешний вид
- инструментальный жанр - чистота интонации, владение динамикой звука, сложность исполняемого произведения, творческая индивидуальность, внешний вид.
Номера, превысившие лимит времени, будут остановлены (выключена фонограмма).
5. Размеры сцены: Глубина – 10 м, Ширина - 8 м, Высота 5,5 м. Деревянное покрытие
6. Программу концертов и гала концертов определяет режиссерско-постановочная группа. Программа является окончательной и обсуждению не подлежит.




7. НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ
7.1. Решением международного жюри в каждой номинации определяются лауреаты (I,II,III степени), номинированные дипломанты и дипломанты, которые награждаются дипломами, призами и сувенирами.
7.2. По рекомендации жюри лучшие исполнители могут быть награждены льготными приглашениями для участия в других фестивальных и концертных программах на территории Венгрии, Украины, Польши, Болгарии, России, Эстонии, Сербии. 
8. ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ОТБОР участников фестиваля осуществляется художественным советом Фестиваля на основе:
8.1. Для танцевальных коллективов - Заявки, установленного образца и DVD с записью программы, снятой камерой VHS или цифровой камерой, при статическом положении, без наездов, приближений, в белом свете. 
- Время записи должно соответствовать времени программы, объявленного для данной категории.
- Носитель должен быть подписан: номинация, категория, название ансамбля, продолжительность номера, страна, город.
8.2. Для вокальных коллективов и индивидуальных исполнителей - Заявки установленного образца и СD /демонстрационная запись/
- Носитель должен быть подписан: возрастная категория, имя, фамилия исполнителя (название ансамбля), автор текста и музыки, длительность, страна, город.
- Песни, представленные на прослушивание, будут приняты в качестве окончательного предложения на участие в Фестивале.
8.3. Заявка заполняется печатными буквами, должна содержать информацию с точным указанием номинации, в которой представляется коллектив. Данные о количестве участников, программа выступления на конкурсе, содержащиеся в заявке, трактуются как окончательные и исправлениям не подлежат.
8.4. . Участие в фестивале подтверждается приглашением, высылаемым организатором на основании поступивших заявок, списков участников и документов, подтверждающих оплату.
9. ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЕ ТРЕБОВАНИЯ ДЛЯ УЧАСТИЯ В КОНКУРСЕ:
Запись фонограммы должна быть на диске CD (в формате аудио СD) с идеальным качеством звука!!!!!!;
- Каждая запись должна быть на отдельном носителе с названием композиции, коллектива или солиста и хронометраж (обязательно наличие копии)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
- Копии фонограмм для концертных программ фестиваля сдаются организаторам на первом совещании руководителей.
10.ОРГАНИЗАЦИОННЫЕ ТРЕБОВАНИЯ:
10.1. Организации, физические лица, делегирующие участников, несут расходы по их проезду к месту проведения фестиваля и обратно, проживание, и питание на весь период фестиваля. 
10.2. Все участники поездки должны быть застрахованы на время их проезда и пребывания за рубежом. 
10.3. Творческие коллективы должны иметь соответствующее количество сопровождающих лиц, гарантирующих безопасность детей.
10.4. Списки участников поездки должны быть направлены Украинскому организатору за 30 дней до начала фестиваля и содержать следующую информацию:
№ п/п Фамилия, Имя (латинскими буквами по паспорту) Дата рождения Номер и серия паспорта Срок действия паспорта Гражданство


ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ ПРОГРАММА ПОЕЗДКИ:

1 день 23.06.09 Вторник Прибытие участников фестиваля в Болгарию, г. Балчик. 
Регистрация (пл. Независимости, 7). Размещение. 
Совещание расширенного художественно-координационного совета (организаторы, члены художественного жюри, творческие руководители и администраторы коллективов). Свободное время, отдых на море. 
2 день 24.06.09 Среда Торжественное открытие Фестиваля на городской площади. 
Репетиция. Экскурсионная программа. Творческая работа участников конкурса пленэров. Дискотека.
3 день 25.06.09 Четверг КОНКУРС:
Городской Дом культуры – ХОРЕОГРАФИЯ, ЦИРКОВЫЕ И ТЕАТРАЛЬНЫЕ ЖАНРЫ 
Городская недействующая церковь – КЛАССИЧЕСКИЙ ВОКАЛ, ИНСТРУМЕНТАЛЬНЫЙ И ХОРОВОЙ ЖАНР. 
Творческая работа участников конкурса пленэров.
4-день 26.06.09 Пятница КОНКУРС:
Городской Дом культуры - ЭСТРАДНЫЙ ВОКАЛ, ИНСТРУМЕНТАЛЬНЫЙ ЖАНР. 
Творческая работа участников конкурса планеров. Капустник творческих коллективов. Свободное время, отдых на море. 

5 день 27.06.09 Суббота Торжественное закрытие фестиваля.
Открытие выставки пленэров в Галерее. Карнавальное шествие. Награждение победителей конкурса. Дискотека для детей. Фуршет для приглашенных руководителей.
6 день 28.06.09 Воскресенье Гала-концерт в зале варьете КК Албена. 
Экскурсионная программа. Свободное время, отдых на море. Для желающих – программа «ПИКНИК» (ресторан с национальной программой на углях в лесу) 
7 день 29.06.09 Понедельник Гала-концерт для жителей города Балчик. 
Экскурсионная программа. Проведение семинара (Место проведения и тему, сообщим дополнительно).
8 день 30.06.09 Вторник Отъезд на границу.
Для желающих обзорная экскурсия в Варну с посещением дельфинария (факультативно), во второй половине дня отъезд из Варны на границу.


ПРИМЕЧАНИЕ: По желанию каждого коллектива, количество дней пребывания в Болгарии может быть увеличено.

БЕСПЛАТНО (питание, проживание, услуги фирмы) для 2 руководителей на группу от 30 чел. 

При подаче заявки уточнить цены.


Подробную информацию вышлю на e-mail 

-=ФОРУМЧАНАМ СКИДКИ!=-

----------


## karalius

*Василий*,
А вы там были?

----------


## Василий

> Василий,
> А вы там были?


А что именно вас интересует? Моя организация является официальным представителем Общественной организации «Источники Будущего», г. Одесса, ЧП «Даль», г. Одесса, Украина и я каждый день на связи с учредителями и организаторами. В этом году 5 коллективов из Пензы к сожалению не смогут поехать в июне и начале июля на конкурсы, так как Финальные старты IV летней Спартакиады учащихся России будет принимать Пенза, и все мы задействованы в ней. Но с 9 по 21 июля 5 коллективов едут на базу к Общественной организации «Источники Будущего» в г. Одесса отдыхать.

*Добавлено через 53 минуты*



> karalius


Я еще в декабре вам отправлял положения по конкурсам. Вы мне написали что изучаете и пропали. Вы собирались маленьких отправить на фестиваль а старших на конкурс... Что нибудь нашли?

----------


## karalius

> Я еще в декабре вам отправлял положения по конкурсам. Вы мне написали что изучаете и пропали. Вы собирались маленьких отправить на фестиваль а старших на конкурс... Что нибудь нашли?


В декабре было уже поздновато готовитса к январской поездке, а про Эстонию то и забыл...
Сейчас принимаю все предложения по поводу 2009-2010 сезона (т.е. осень-весна). 
Российские фестивали и конкурсы, к сожалению, неинтересуют. Так хотят кто платят деньги. :)

----------


## Мария-М

Василий, а на 2009 год есть информация о конкурсах в России?

----------

